# Mirror lake fees waived.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good news for people visiting the Uintas. The Mirror lake *Highway* entrance fees have been waived. *OOO*

http://www.sltrib.com/csp/cms/sites/sltrib/pages/printerfriendly.csp?id=56361317

I always bristled at ponying up the $6 just to drive through and fish or hike for a while.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same with AFcanyon. For 2-3 mill a year there isn't a lot of improvements being done.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Went up the Alpine Loop tonight and still had to pay the $6 entrance fee at the Aspen Grove entrance. I don't know if the fee is waived at the AF entrance, but it wasn't on the Provo side.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Went up the Alpine Loop tonight and still had to pay the $6 entrance fee at the Aspen Grove entrance. I don't know if the fee is waived at the AF entrance, but it wasn't on the Provo side.


Nope still collecting. Wonder what gives? Anyone?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Went up to the Uintas today. The Mirror lake highway pay station was still open also. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My daughter works at the AF Canyon toll booths during summer breaks from school. She said they're not charging for certain areas like the campgrounds, the cave, etc. But otherwise are still charging.

So if a dang cute young college girl takes your money, be nice to her!


----------

